# Does Origins or RFC ever do Short Protocol?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Could someone let me know if Origins or RFC ever do Short protocol?

Last attempt failed and I had poor response to drugs. Heard SP is better for those with poor response?

Thanks

Norma


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

DC8, yes Origin does a short protocol ok. They do a AMH test which tells them how you respond to the drugs. If you AMH is below normal range they will do a short protocol and if its above normal range they will also do a short protocol. The reason for this is to allow them to up or put down your drugs depending on how you respond. I hope this helps.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks GemmaC

Do you know if Short Protocol starts on 1st AF day? or day 3?

Yet again, I am trying to work around my hubby being away for work!!! Nightmare is this scheduling. 

Thanks a million.

PS... Was your wee baby conceived at origins? How is wee baby? Hope you are both well xx


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

DC8 - Yes Origin do the Short Protocol, I had the short protocol as my AMH was high. They started me on Day 21 after AF, not too sure if this is the same if your AMH is low.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

DC8 as the other girls have said yes Origin do short protocol ,you start stims on day 3 but they put you on a pill for a while before that ,think its on day 21 or something like that on the previous cycle for 10 days (i think).If you are having tx at origin they will do amh test and decide from that as to what protocol you will have.I had a look at your signiture and 6 eggs aint that low a count ,but TBH short protocol is so much easier and quicker no nasty d/r symptoms   hope this helps.
Emma


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Norma, 

Yes our wee baby was conceived at Origin. Baby keeping well, we go for our 12/14wks scan next Fri. If you have any questions reagarding Origin just ask.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Norma,
had icsi at origin in oct. Only produced 2 follies so they couldn't do egg collection and we had to cancel. Currently on antagonist protocol there. take pills on day 21 then have blood tests & scan about 3 weeks later. it's monitored a lot more closely than the normal protocol. have everything crossed that I at least get to egg collection this time! Be aware though that origin have put their prices up again !!!! ICSI coming in at £5500 roughly. Such a racket.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! This really helps me making decisions and getting my head around fitting tx around things.

Can I ask if husband must be available at 1st consultation? Does he have to sign forms then and there or can they use the RFC semen analysis and signed forms etc. 

When you actually start tx with Origins do they monitor closely (how often are scans and bloods done?)

My hubby (as well as me) works overseas alot and only gets home every few months so v difficult to schedule everything in. Nightmare actually!


This is why I ask about protocols etc.
Thanks for advice.


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Norma, 

First visit with Origin is for bloods for both of you and semen analysis for hubby, and you just see a nurse at this visit. They like doing their own semen analysis so he will prob be asked to do it again, but you could always ask. 
Next visit is with then consultant Dr. Farrog and again you both need to be their to sign forms etc.. to get going.  
Its a lot of running up and down I know, and with your work situation its a lot more difficult.  

I did the Short Protocol because my AMH was high so I can only give you an example about how much I was monitored, but it will be silimar for high/low AMH levels. I would say I was up at the clinic every three days once I started on my injections. Depending on how you respond you may be up more or less. My folices were slow to get started so I was up quite a bit. You can go to these appointment on your own but you might like having someone their for support. Each appointment normally consisits of scan and bloods taken. And depending on your scan and bloods they up/down your drug dose accordingly.


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

MariaBelfast, all the best with your upcoming treatment. Its always a stressful time wondering how those wee eggs are coming along, but your in good hands. 
In regard to your post on the other board, if you feel you need the time off work and can get it I would take it. I ended up being off from the start of the injections (which I didnt plan). I was started on a low dose of drugs at the beginning due to risk of OHHS, and by day 6 of my injections I still had not responded very well to drugs, and they needed to up my dose. So I decided to take the time off work, rest loads and give it every chance. I dont get paid while I am off but I still felt I needed to do this. I hope you get something sorted ok.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks gemma, spoke to my friends hubby who's a gp he said my doc would have to be v unsympathetic not to give a line for a few weeks esp as i havent had a days sick in 10 yrs. so think im gonna go for it


----------

